# Big question sir " 50 mm. VS 55 mm."



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

Just the News from CR :
" New Zeiss 55 f/1.4 Distagon
We’re told that the new Zeiss 55 f/1.4 will be part of the new “Otus” family and will appear for preorder some time in the next 24 hours. This lens is the start of a new family of lenses from Zeiss that will set the gold standard of optical quality.

The price for this new lens is apparently $4000 and is manual focus. The lens will be available on November 11, 2013."

The Question that I want to have the answer before spend money with non-sense of my stupid Idea.

I already have Sigma 50 mm F/ 1.4 DG, EX, HSM, for 10 months and very happy about this Lens quality/ AF speed, and Goods Price = Less than 500 US Dollars in that time-Yes, Include the beautiful Lens bag too. 
The Question ? , Sir, Do I need This Zeiss 55 mm F/ 1.4 = $ 4,000, And Manual Focus ( I am Old man and do not have a perfected eyes)---OR Canon EF 50 mm. F/ 1.2 L USM = $ 1,619 for perfected AF ., Great Bokeh and the Best Background Blur.

OR , forget about this two Lenses, because I already have Sigma 50 mm.

Thanks you, Sir, for the Answers.
Surapon


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 8, 2013)

What 'need'??? The Siggy is just great 

Just think of what else you can do with those $4000!

Think of spending that $4000 towards creating new photo opportunities instead of new gear, so for example go on a great holiday and take many beautiful pictures


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 8, 2013)

Need and desire are two different things. I believe you desire the 55mm. You are happy with the Siggy so why not do as msphotographie suggests. I think you will enjoy that far more than a new lens.


----------



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> What 'need'??? The Siggy is just great
> 
> Just think of what else you can do with those $4000!
> 
> Think of spending that $4000 towards creating new photo opportunities instead of new gear, so for example go on a great holiday and take many beautiful pictures



THANKSSSS you, Sir, Dear mrsfotografie, my friend.
You are right on the target, Sir.----The Great photos are most created from the heart/ brain of us and the most important = The PLACES( Point of Views) and The SITUATION/ ACTIONS in every minutes , in our life time.
Yes, Sir, I need a great Vacation , Now---Far away from my Busy Business schedule.
Thanks again.
Have a great week, Sir
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

2n10 said:


> Need and desire are two different things. I believe you desire the 55mm. You are happy with the Siggy so why not do as msphotographie suggests. I think you will enjoy that far more than a new lens.



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. 2n10.
You are right, I will follow as Mr. Msphotographie suggestions.
Yes, I work too hard lately, Because the New projects, and I need this Beautiful Autumn Season go to the North of USA ( New England and some where around there) for take some good Bright color Photos of Autumn leaves, Plus eat Lobsters too.
YES, My Sick Brain, When I sit and work in front of 3 Computers in my work stations, 1 for my work = Autocad for design the New Buildings, 1 for check the E-Mail and One for Canon Rumors Plus Facebook new reply----Ha, Ha, Ha---Yes, CR New posts of the New Lenses or New Cameras = Make me Crazy, and want to spend money with out thinking.
THANKS again Sir.
Have a great day.
Surapon


----------



## Sella174 (Oct 8, 2013)

I always preferred my Takumar 55mm f/1.8 over the 50mm f/1.4 version, primarily for the slightly tighter field of view.

But $4000 for a manual focus lens today? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

(*Surapon*, hunt down a *Minolta ROKKOR 58mm f/1.4* lens. They're terrific close-portrait lenses and used with the glassless adapter the lack of infinity focus unimportant.)


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 8, 2013)

When you buy this super duper lens, you get an appointment with the best eye doctor in the world, and you get a pair of glasses that make your eyes super duper, to adjust manual focus with high precision. With this glasses in your eyes, you can see even the bacteria are reproducing at the drop of sweat of the groom, the church door.  Seriously, this lens is capable of incredible clarity, only if the focus is exactly the desired object. For this, the screen focus of current cameras is not much help, because they are optimized for autofocus and viewfinder does not show the true depth of field that is captured in the photo. The cameras of the 1970s had much better focus screens to manual focus. I think to achieve exact focus with this Zeiss 55mm, would have to use live view and magnify the view 10 X. This is a typical use of studio, and it is not quite feasible for moving objects. On the other hand, Canon 50mm L when using in F1.4 will give you very good sharpness too. Honestly, the advantage of the new Zeiss 55mm will be noted in future 50 megapixel cameras, since the manual focus is perfectly adjusted. I still think a good idea to look for the best eye doctor in the world. :


----------



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> I always preferred my Takumar 55mm f/1.8 over the 50mm f/1.4 version, primarily for the slightly tighter field of view.
> 
> But $4000 for a manual focus lens today? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> (*Surapon*, hunt down a *Minolta ROKKOR 58mm f/1.4* lens. They're terrific close-portrait lenses and used with the glassless adapter the lack of infinity focus unimportant.)



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Sella175.
That Takumar Lens, Brand name are new to me, Yes, I will research and take a look for this Lens.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> When you buy this super duper lens, you get an appointment with the best eye doctor in the world, and you get a pair of glasses that make your eyes super duper, to adjust manual focus with high precision. With this glasses in your eyes, you can see even the bacteria are reproducing at the drop of sweat of the groom, the church door.  Seriously, this lens is capable of incredible clarity, only if the focus is exactly the desired object. For this, the screen focus of current cameras is not much help, because they are optimized for autofocus and viewfinder does not show the true depth of field that is captured in the photo. The cameras of the 1970s had much better focus screens to manual focus. I think to achieve exact focus with this Zeiss 55mm, would have to use live view and magnify the view 10 X. This is a typical use of studio, and it is not quite feasible for moving objects. On the other hand, Canon 50mm L when using in F1.4 will give you very good sharpness too. Honestly, the advantage of the new Zeiss 55mm will be noted in future 50 megapixel cameras, since the manual focus is perfectly adjusted. I still think a good idea to look for the best eye doctor in the world. :



Thank you, Sir, Dear Teacher Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
Ha, Ha, Ha---You are right, I need a great Eyes Doctor very soon, No, Sir---I will not let any doctor use Laser shoot to my eyes, and damage my small brain that I only have, after 65 years----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Thanks you , Sir, For a great Infor. that I learn from you again , to day.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 8, 2013)

$4000 - MANUAL FOCUS :-\

Stay with your Sigma or give 50L a try. My 50L is super from f1.4 to f2, AF is great on 5D III.


----------



## Policar (Oct 8, 2013)

It's up to you! For many reasons this lens seems to be far and away the best normal lens available for FF digital cameras (apparently exceeding Leica's expensive options), however if you need autofocus (this seems to be more of a studio lens) I would skip it.

For astophotography I can see it being amazing and the apochromatic correction means that colors are much purer in out of focus areas. If you have the money and want the best image quality I think this is a no-brainer, but if you're happy with your Sigma (I have one, too, and like it for what it is), why upgrade unless you feel you're missing something?

I find the longitudinal chromatic abberation on other fast 50mms very ugly, whereas I find the sample photos from this lens to be flawless and have a look I associate with medium and large format photography.


----------



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> $4000 - MANUAL FOCUS :-\
> 
> Stay with your Sigma or give 50L a try. My 50L is super from f1.4 to f2, AF is great on 5D III.




THANKSSSS, Dear Dylan777.
Wow, Great Photo with beautiful Background Blue, But still " Tell the story " of the location---But, I need to give the best Point of this Photo to the great Photographer , who press the shutter for this photo.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

Policar said:


> It's up to you! For many reasons this lens seems to be far and away the best normal lens available for FF digital cameras (apparently exceeding Leica's expensive options), however if you need autofocus (this seems to be more of a studio lens) I would skip it.
> 
> For astophotography I can see it being amazing and the apochromatic correction means that colors are much purer in out of focus areas. If you have the money and want the best image quality I think this is a no-brainer, but if you're happy with your Sigma (I have one, too, and like it for what it is), why upgrade unless you feel you're missing something?
> 
> I find the longitudinal chromatic abberation on other fast 50mms very ugly, whereas I find the sample photos from this lens to be flawless and have a look I associate with medium and large format photography.


.

Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. Policar
Sorry, I do not understand what you talking about " For astophotography I can see it being amazing and the apochromatic correction means that colors are much purer in out of focus areas."----I do not try to get involve of Astophotography yet, Just try to shoot the Moon and the comet( Comet Panstarrs) in past 5-6 years---Just Try.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Eldar (Oct 8, 2013)

Surapon,
You are already carrying so much weight, with your 3 bodies and multitude of lenses, so the 55/1.4 will simply make your package too heavy


----------



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Surapon,
> You are already carrying so much weight, with your 3 bodies and multitude of lenses, so the 55/1.4 will simply make your package too heavy



Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Eldar my friend.
No more for 55 mm F/ 1.4 = 5 pounder, But I might Give my son , my Old EF 100-400 mm and get 200-400 + 1.4X in the near future, BUT, When I go any long trip, I will hire the Most beautiful Lady ( the Strong Arms/ Strong Body too), as my Partner/ Carry-Girl, To carry my Photography equipment include 600 mm and my future 200-400 mm.. Yes, I just carry my Old Point and shoot pocket Camera, Canon SX 160 IS = $ 150 US Dollars, and have FUN.
No, Please do not tell my wife-----Please.
Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Policar (Oct 8, 2013)

surapon said:


> Policar said:
> 
> 
> > It's up to you! For many reasons this lens seems to be far and away the best normal lens available for FF digital cameras (apparently exceeding Leica's expensive options), however if you need autofocus (this seems to be more of a studio lens) I would skip it.
> ...



The moon isn't the best example of astrophotography since it's so bright. For photos of stars you want to shoot wide open to minimize the time your shutter is open and most fast lenses have coma and soft corners:

http://intothenightphoto.blogspot.com/2013/02/overcoming-coma-aberration-part-2.html

50mm is a little long for astrophotography, but this could still be really great for that.

Apochromatic correction eliminates "bokeh fringing." In these photos (with the excellent 35mm f1.4 G Nikon lens) you can see that the out of focus areas take on green/magenta fringes:

http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/images1/35mm-f14-afs/bokeh/D3R_3745-14.jpg
http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/images1/35mm-f14-afs/D7K_6803-crop-0600.jpg

This is most apparent in the second photo (white against black), but it makes all colors look cloudy and muddy.

If you look at photos taken with the Zeiss lens, they do not have this aberration:

http://diglloyd.com/articles/ZeissZ/ZeissZ-Otus-55f1_4.html

To me this is a really big deal. The 70-200mm f2.8 II IS is also near-apochromatic by most accounts and people praise it for its beautiful color rendering. Current fast 50mm lenses have lots of bokeh fringing, which I find very distracting and ugly in color.


----------



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

Policar said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Policar said:
> ...



Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. Policar.
Wow, I have learned form you again to day.----Beautiful / New Knowledge for my future Hobby too.
Thanks again
Surapon


----------

